# shooting pain in breast?



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

My left breast has had several shooting pains this morning and last night... I dont have any plugged ducts and I am not feverish and its not red... he definitely has a not-so-great latch on that side for some reason - could that alone be causing it? I am a little nervous.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo* 
My left breast has had several shooting pains this morning and last night... I dont have any plugged ducts and I am not feverish and its not red... he definitely has a not-so-great latch on that side for some reason - could that alone be causing it? I am a little nervous.

I get them too, I asked my in home RN about it and she said in all likely hood it is probably that some of the ducts have narrow passages and milk production causes them to fill quickly and swell fast causing shooting pains...

I don't know how much truth is to that but is it possible it might be mastitis or the beginnings of a blocked duct? I noticed that I get that shooting pain a day or so before a blocked duct (I've had blocked duct twice).

Sheal


----------



## kaspar (Nov 9, 2005)

i'm quitting mdc because mdc is unkind and discriminates against mamas with special needs babies.


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

I had shooting pain when DD was very little - about 1.5 mos - and it was thrush. Shooting pains are a common symptom associated with thrush. See kellymom for more info on this and other thrush symptoms.


----------

